# NT’s Do you indulge in fantasy? If so what are your fantasias?



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

As an NF I have a very vivid imagination with a strong fancy life. I am wondering if NT's have a fantasy life? If so what are your fantasias? Do you imagine creating the perfect equation? Or being some sort of world ruler or of little dancing fairies? Tell us about your fantasy world.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

> Do you imagine creating the perfect equation?


What? Do you think we are nerds, or what?
My fantasy world contains components of both fantasy(as in LotR) and sci fi. 

It's usually some distant planet of my creation and there are intelligent beings of different species. Some of them are malicious and I have to fight them off. I have awesome weapons and armor and I kick ass! It's too much to really describe here, but that's mostly what my fantasies are.

Sometimes I'm fighting off enemies in some early setting and going on adventures of sorts.

I also have fantasies of being some kind of criminal who carries out large scale crimes just for the fun of trying to get away with it. Or, I mean, making a plan to get away with it.


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

Blue Butterfly said:


> Do you imagine creating the perfect equation?


Ha! No.

Some fantasies are futuristic. I'm an "explorer of worlds," flying through space, seeing what worlds exist beyond my own. Usually I'm bringing chaos to planet earth, stripping away people's facades, making them see their true selves, making them aware of things they don't want to know. My fantasies are full of change. I fantasize about a better world.

Others are set in the past, between the 17th and 19th Centuries, where I am a Dark Lordess who reigns with a chaotic throne.

Usually my fantasies are entirely dependent on music, and they change depending on what song I'm listening to. They're realistic and idealistic, full of magic and technology, set in the future and the past. They're my images of a perfect world.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

AkiKaza said:


> Ha! No.
> 
> Some fantasies are futuristic. I'm an "explorer of worlds," flying through space, seeing what worlds exist beyond my own. Usually I'm bringing chaos to planet earth, stripping away people's facades, making them see their true selves, making them aware of things they don't want to know. My fantasies are full of change. I fantasize about a better world.
> 
> ...


That is a cool fantasy world. Thanks for sharing. And I did not mean the perfect equation as an insult. I think equations are really cool myself. I have had fantasies about equations myself when I am in my logical phase.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I spend a lot of time fantasizing. A lot of it is pretty cliche fantasy/scifi genre things. I wouldn't feel comfortable going into detail. They are personal and private.. my world alone. It helps me escape a very dry, boring reality. Then theres the constant sexual fantasizing. :blushed:


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

When I was growing up I spent a lot of time in my own imaginary post-industrialist libertarian republic. I used to dream up ideal methods of taxation and social contracts. Does that count?


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Promethea said:


> I spend a lot of time fantasizing. A lot of it is pretty cliche fantasy/scifi genre things. I wouldn't feel comfortable going into detail. They are personal and private.. my world alone. It helps me escape a very dry, boring reality. Then theres the constant sexual fantasizing. :blushed:


Just knowing in general is enough. I would not let anyone know my personal ones either. 



SlowPoke68 said:


> When I was growing up I spent a lot of time in my own imaginary post-industrialist libertarian republic. I used to dream up ideal methods of taxation and social contracts. Does that count?


Yep, that counts. You may have created the perfect taxation system.


----------



## feefafo (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, I often think myself through different scenarios, but I can never really put myself there. I'd love to be able to improve my imagination.

Is there a class I can sign up for?
:mellow:


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

feefafo said:


> Well, I often think myself through different scenarios, but I can never really put myself there. I'd love to be able to improve my imagination.
> 
> Is there a class I can sign up for?
> :mellow:



Spend a lot of time around INFP's and let them do most of the talking. And observe the symbolisms they use. Of course it may take a very long time for the INFP to let you get that close.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Blue Butterfly said:


> Spend a lot of time around INFP's and let them do most of the talking. And observe the symbolisms they use. Of course it may take a very long time for the INFP to let you get that close.


You don't have to be an INFP to have an imagination.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I think this is something I fail at. Whenever I daydream it's usually about my future and things that I want to accomplish in life. I also think about ways of getting there and the time frames for my plans. 

Wow, I'm boring. lol.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Troisi said:


> I think this is something I fail at. Whenever I daydream it's usually about my future and things that I want to accomplish in life. I also think about ways of getting there and the time frames for my plans.
> 
> Wow, I'm boring. lol.


You're not alone.

Why fantasise when you can create your own future?


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Ever since I was little I have relied on my imagination to keep me company and can occupy myself almost endlessly by existing in alternate realities in my mind. This is something I can actually thank a childhood spent sitting through tedious classroom settings, monotonous church services, and living far apart from other people for - things that would be nigh unbearable had I not developed an inner sanctum to retreat to. 

The different pieces of fantasy I tend to fixate on are incredibly varied and not something I tend to talk about, and lots of them are hard to explain and would probably sound incredibly corny. Often they're influenced by dreams or just pulled out of nowhere.



DarkestHour said:


> Why fantasise when you can create your own future?


The two needn't be mutually exclusive.


----------



## Mendelevium (Jan 16, 2010)

I fantasize about going back in time and accelerating my schooling so I could be in an undergrad program by now, taking classes of my choice. I know it's highly impractical. 

At other times, I fantasize about odd things usually involving an anarchist government, North Korea, methods of government taxation/budgeting/organization, and the perfect governing system. I also dream about odd phantasmagoria and genetic experiments.


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

When I was young, I created all kinds of imaginary animals in my mind and invented all their habitats, what they ate and how they were adapted for their environment. I would lie awake in bed for hours thinking about them. Also, aeroplanes could talk to each other.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Troisi said:


> I think this is something I fail at. Whenever I daydream it's usually about my future and things that I want to accomplish in life. I also think about ways of getting there and the time frames for my plans.
> 
> Wow, I'm boring. lol.





DarkestHour said:


> You're not alone.
> 
> Why fantasise when you can create your own future?


That's what most of my daydreaming consists of...where exactly I want to be in one, two, five, ten years... I imagine how that will come to be and I visualize the results. Also a goal I'm working toward, etc.

However I also engage in a lot of politics related fantasies. Such as my vision for taxation, the economy, workforce and prison labor... mostly, "if I ruled the world" type of nonsense. 

I also daydream and figure out science/math laws in my mind...it's really weird. Also I'll dream up inventions and ideas... how would traffic be managed if cars could fly? How we'd manage identification if everyone looked exactly the same. Go by smell? And how to enhance nasal sensitivity without causing environmental smells to impede; such as how to create nose filters to only let through known human odors. Yeah, I'm weird. :crazy:

Probably most useless and embarrassing, so I try to avoid it, is imagining I'm a character of some book. I did that a lot when I read the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.


----------

